# damascus steel loosing its pattern



## dvoigt

I have 2 kitchen knifes with damascus steel blades that are losing there beautiful pattern. Do I need to re-etch them every so often? Is this normal? What is the best way to prevent this in the future?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Are they real Damascus or laser etched? Should be obvious by looking at the top (spine maybe?). I remember looking at some knives once and the salesman showed me the difference. I'm no knife expert, but I've never heard of Damascus losing its pattern. Doesn't seem like it could since it's different metals folded over each other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> Are they real Damascus or laser etched? Should be obvious by looking at the top (spine maybe?). I remember looking at some knives once and the salesman showed me the difference. I'm no knife expert, but I've never heard of Damascus losing its pattern. Doesn't seem like it could since it's different metals folded over each other.



I think they acid etch to get them to show better. I know one of the 2 japanese knifes does not show the pattern as well- But it is the finer of the 2 blades.


----------



## dvoigt

They should be real I wouldn't expect them to lose it either. I was thinking about trying to make some to see but would feel comfortable doing that if this it what. The picture doesn't look at bad as real life, but the area near the shape edge shows wear and fading.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

What does it look like from a top down pic?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow- it looks like an acid etch to me but I am no expert by any means. I am in the middle of my first Damascus blade if that gives you an idea of my level of knowledge.
I don't understand how you would have two different patterns with that stark of a line without it being acid etched. 
@robert flynt or @Cody Killgore or @Foot Patrol would be able to weigh in with some authority.


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow- it looks like an acid etch to me but I am no expert by any means. I am in the middle of my first Damascus blade if that gives you an idea of my level of knowledge.
> I don't understand how you would have two different patterns with that stark of a line without it being acid etched.
> @robert flynt or @Cody Killgore or @Foot Patrol would be able to weigh in with some authority.


If the blade is put in the etchant for a very short period of time it will color the blade like bluing salts does except it will be shades of gray to black. You have to leave it in the etchant for 10 to 20 min. to get the deep etch that won't wear off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt

So maybe not the best quality of blade from wear I got them. This is the description:
Alabama Damascus Chef Knife Blade

Material = (4) layers 5160, (3) layers 203E, (3) layers 52100, (3) layers 15N20 folded 5 times for 416 layer damascus

Blade has been Precision ground, Laser cut, Hollow ground, Heat-treated to 58-60 Rc, & Etched


----------



## NYWoodturner

When I went back and looked at the photo on my computer rather than my phone I could tell us real Damascus. The grind line it what made it look like a different pattern in the small photo. Your right - it doesnt look bad at all in the photo.


----------



## Foot Patrol

@dvoigt Here is a link that may help. I have not had to re-etch after putting a handle on it. They say to use 600 grit to remove the scratches but I would follow that up with 400 grit. This will give the acid more surface area to start to etch. I have not had luck with 600 as it is too fine. http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/798351/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dvoigt

NYWoodturner said:


> When I went back and looked at the photo on my computer rather than my phone I could tell us real Damascus. The grind line it what made it look like a different pattern in the small photo. Your right - it doesnt look bad at all in the photo.



Doesn't look bad.... but doesn't look good either after less then a year of light use. Plus, it I wanted to add these to my line up to sell and spend $100 on steel then add handles and a knife block (or something) and sell it for $200... I can't have it looking worn out after a year. And I cerntainly can't have my customers, maybe a 60 year old grandma, re-etching a knife every year..... that's not good business.

Any thoughts on how to prevent it?


----------



## robert flynt

dvoigt said:


> Doesn't look bad.... but doesn't look good either after less then a year of light use. Plus, it I wanted to add these to my line up to sell and spend $100 on steel then add handles and a knife block (or something) and sell it for $200... I can't have it looking worn out after a year. And I cerntainly can't have my customers, maybe a 60 year old grandma, re-etching a knife every year..... that's not good business.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to prevent it?


I don't know of a way to prevent it. The etchant will eat into the steel at different rates due to the different steel the damascus is made of. This causes high, low in the surface. The carbon created by the etch will wear off the high surface due to friction. It is just like the bluing wearing off a gun or any other coating that is subjected to wear. This is inherit to any knife especially damascus it is not defective, it is just the way it is. Hot bluing will last a little longer.


----------

